# Nissan Qashqai Tl Vs Mazda Cx5 Gt?



## Senate (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi All,

Just wondering who recently bought the Nissan Qashqai and what are your thoughts.

For those who are tossing between the CX5 or Qashqai TL, which one would you prefer and why?

The table below rates them out of 5

Factors	Nissan	Mazda
Fixed Capped Servicing for 6 years	5	5
Luxurious interior	5	4
Acceleration	3	5
Start/stop system 3	4
Fuel Economy	5	4
Power	4	5
Glassroof	4	0
Speakers	3	5
Affordability	5	3
Safety pack	5	3
Year Release	2014	2011
Pricing	$41,000	$50,000​


----------

